# Bossy pregnant ewe



## Mindi (Mar 26, 2015)

We have a couple ewes that are due anytime now.  While checking on the girls this morning, I noticed our ewe Blackie was being very pushy with our other ewe and chasing her around the barn.  I know there's a pecking order, but is this a sign of early labor besides the pawing at the ground and being restless?


----------

